# Movie deal at Game Stop



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey everyone, went by Game Stop today while the wife was shopping, and passed time looking through the bargain bin of DVD's. They have a deal, buy 2 for $10 and get the third free. I walked out today with Ginger Snaps, Constantine, and The Ring (1, not 2) for $10! You might want to check if there is one near you.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sounds like you made out like a bandit, Jack! Good movies all.


----------

